# Internet veikala atbalsts >  argusā RTU studentiem 10% atlaide

## juris90

a kapēc tieši RTU ir tie izredzētie kads nezin? es piemeram mācos LLU un brīvajā laikā nodarbojos ar elektroniku.  es ar sev gribu atlaidi.
P.S. zinu ka šī nav īstā vieta, bet tapat gribejas savu sāpi izteikt. nu tagad ir ok.

----------


## habitbraker

Vareja vismaz tās atlaides dot visiem kas studē elektroniku (ne tikai RTU)

----------


## Ambed

> Vareja vismaz tās atlaides dot visiem kas studē elektroniku (ne tikai RTU)


 tiesi tā!!un vēl tak ir citas skolas bez llu,rtu.......

----------


## GuntisK

Arī pievienojos jums visiem! Principā atlaides vajadzēja piešķirt visiem tiem studentiem kuri studē inženierzinātnes kuras tā vai citādi ir saistītas ar elektroniku. Pierādīt to, ka esi vai neesi students nevis kkāds krāpnieks, ir diezgan viegli...

----------


## andrievs

> ... Pierādīt to, ka esi vai neesi students nevis kkāds krāpnieks, ir diezgan viegli...


 Bet varbūt vispirms, ja ne pierādīt, ka draudzējies ar...
...bet vismaz nerādīt, ka neesi draugos ar galvu, jau nu gan vajadzēja!

Es nezinu konkrēto Elfas un RTU situāciju, bet esmu pilnīgi pārliecināts, ka maize neaug kokos un naudu neražo bankā, un..., un..., un  Elfa nav labdarības zupas virtuve.
Tātad kā minimums RTU ir Elfas liels pircējs vai RTU ir sadraudzības līgums ar Elfu, vai RTU ir lieli sadarbības līgumi ar Elfas piegādātajiem, vai...., vai...,vai...

Kur var ienāk prātā tik komunistika ideja kā "šitiem mīļiem kekšiem jādod lētāk" ?!   Kaut kāda Ļeņina vārdā  nosauktā bērnudārza  vidējā grupa!!! 
Tfu... riebjas

----------


## defs

Paga,nav ko uztraukties,RTU studenti ar kādreiz beigs savu mācību iestādi un tapat maksās pilnu cenu kā visi pārējie  ::

----------


## Ginta @ Argus

Kādēļ "Turības" absolventiem ir 5% atlaide kamīniem? http://www.turiba.lv/lat/absolventiem/a ... a1/kamini/
Paldies, ka aktualizējāt šo jautājumu! Cerams, ka arvien vairāk studenti izmantos Argus iespēju!

----------


## Ginta @ Argus

> Arī pievienojos jums visiem! Principā atlaides vajadzēja piešķirt visiem tiem studentiem kuri studē inženierzinātnes kuras tā vai citādi ir saistītas ar elektroniku. Pierādīt to, ka esi vai neesi students nevis kkāds krāpnieks, ir diezgan viegli...


 Gaidīšu šo augstskolu sarakstu uz ginta@argus.lv.  ::  Esam atvērti sadarbībai!

----------


## Ginta @ Argus

Tikko kolēģis izteica intersantu atziņu - cik daudz aktivitātes saistībā ar elektroniku ir organizējuši tieši LU vai LLU studenti? Esam novērtējuši RTU studentu iniciatīvu organizējot pasākumus, iesaistot pārējos.. un tieši atlaide sākotnēji bija viena no viņu iniciatīvām. Kur ir pārējie?!..

----------


## defs

Ginta ar argus.lv rullē,man nemaz neskauž,ka kadam kaut kas tiek lētāk  :: 
Esmu arī argus.lv klients,nekādu pretenziju  ::

----------


## habitbraker

> Gaidīšu šo augstskolu sarakstu uz ginta@argus.lv.  Esam atvērti sadarbībai!


 Veidojam sarakstu?

----------


## habitbraker

.

----------


## GuntisK

> Bet varbūt vispirms, ja ne pierādīt, ka draudzējies ar...
> ...bet vismaz nerādīt, ka neesi draugos ar galvu, jau nu gan vajadzēja!
> Es nezinu konkrēto Elfas un RTU situāciju, bet esmu pilnīgi pārliecināts, ka maize neaug kokos un naudu neražo bankā, un..., un..., un  Elfa nav labdarības zupas virtuve.
> Tātad kā minimums RTU ir Elfas liels pircējs vai RTU ir sadraudzības līgums ar Elfu, vai RTU ir lieli sadarbības līgumi ar Elfas piegādātajiem, vai...., vai...,vai...
> Kur var ienāk prātā tik komunistika ideja kā "šitiem mīļiem kekšiem jādod lētāk" ?!   Kaut kāda Ļeņina vārdā  nosauktā bērnudārza  vidējā grupa!!! 
> Tfu... riebjas


 A sobstvjenno kāpēc Tevi cienītais tas tā uztrauc? Palasi savus penterus un izdari secinājumus pats par savu galvu- runa iet par ARGUS nevis ELFA!  ::  Maize neaug kokos... Neiešu kritizēt ELFU, bet ARGUS vismaz spēra soli un piekrita atbalstīt RTU studentus, tātad arī deva sava veida ieguldījumu ar elektroniku saistītu nozaru attīstībā, studentu vidū. Jā-es arī pats pērku ARGUSā preces par pilnu summu, nekādas vainas-esmu apmierināts gan ar cenu, gan ar servisu. Bet būtu tomēr patīkami saņemt šādu 10% atlaidi. Pats nesen kursa projektam iegādājos daļas uz 30Ls- sanāktu 3Ls ietaupīti par kuriem varētu iepirkt vēl kādu pārīti MOSFET tranzistoru vai citu detaļu. 
Cmon! Studenti ir Latvijas nākotne! Labāk lai lodē ierīces, pārbauda jaunas idejas nekā vazājas apkārt. 
P.S. Paldies Gintai, ka iesaistījās sarunā. Ar Jums sazināšos.  ::  
 Guntis

----------


## Ambed

> Gaidīšu šo augstskolu sarakstu uz ginta@argus.lv.  Esam atvērti sadarbībai!
> 
> 
>  Veidojam sarakstu?


 ja  nu kāds to sarakstu veidos, tad būtu japiemin arī Ogres profesionālo vidusskolu, kurā ir profesija elektroniķis.

----------


## InMetal

Cik man zinams, tad atlaides RTU studentiem tiek piedāvatas, jo RTU studentu parlaments mēģina sarunāt tas atlaides, ka arī diezgan bieži un aktīvi sadarbojas ar dažādiem uzņēmumiem. Ar pretenzijam ka Jūsu augstskolai nav atlaižu versieties pie savam studentu pašpārvaldem un prasiet lai arī tas kaut ko dara.   ::

----------


## Texx

Juri90, varbūt izveido pats savu argus nr.2 un tad varēsi dot atlaides kam vien vēlēsies. Sviestains topiks!

----------


## Raimonds1

Vot šitas ir latviski - kāds dabūs pāris latus mazāk maksāt par programmatoru vai pardemsit - par oscili!
Pāris dienu laikā jūra komentu!

----------


## juris90

> Juri90, varbūt izveido pats savu argus nr.2 un tad varēsi dot atlaides kam vien vēlēsies. Sviestains topiks!


 kapēc sviestains. redz ka noskaidrojās kapēc tieši RTU studentiem ir atlaides, man nav principa pretenzijas pret to, bet vareja jau jebkuram studentam iedot atlaidi, tapat kā, kad apmekle kadu pasakumu, pensionāriem, studentiem atlaide. ja man vajadzes ko lielākā summā pasūtīt dabušu roka kadu čomu no RTU un paprasišu, lai atnak lidz uz argusu un nekas tapat nemainisies.

----------


## Texx

Nu sviestains tāpēc, ka tirgus ekonomikā privāts uzņēmums pats izvēlas, kam dot atlaidi, kam nedot. Viņi var kaut vai uz kauliņiem uzmest to augstskolu, bet pieļauju, ka tas ir dēļ tās sadarbības veidojot pasākumu Robotika.

----------


## Delfins

beidzat d*rst... lodējat kaut ko labāk.

----------


## juris90

> beidzat d*rst... lodējat kaut ko labāk.


 ok, ok lodet neatliek laika vajag parādus saraut universitātē.

----------


## Texx

Delfīn, nespamo!

----------

